# Couple Video Edits, Slyder Made For Me.



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm in a blue plaid jacket in this one.





Me wall ride





There ya go.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks, I'll figure it out one day haha


----------



## Reezer (Mar 10, 2014)

Great stuff!


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Reezer, although I was much better when I was younger. I'm 35 and had to take a 10 year break from 23-33, due to injuries.

I'm still progressing as when I used to ride, "rails" weren't really a thing. I enjoy them though and hope to do more than 50/50 next season


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Zolemite said:


> Thanks, I'll figure it out one day haha


On your youtube link, where it says v=(bunch of random characters), use the  wrap around those random characters and it should be embedded. Like this (only without the spaces, and brackets instead of parentheses) (YOUTUBE) mYdq4ON0s5U (/YOUTUBE)


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice, thanks


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

This same 60 year old was attempting a 50 on a rail.

Somehow he lands on his stomach and slides down the whole rail still on his stomach.

A young kid turns to me and without any hesitation said!!! 

Thats a toco slide very hard to do. Even harder to master. :yahoo:Zolemite


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Haha good one


----------



## Reezer (Mar 10, 2014)

Zolemite said:


> Thanks Reezer, although I was much better when I was younger. I'm 35 and had to take a 10 year break from 23-33, due to injuries.
> 
> I'm still progressing as when I used to ride, "rails" weren't really a thing. I enjoy them though and hope to do more than 50/50 next season


Ya, It's great seeing riders around my age(37). I'm not near as accomplished as you in the park. I just started small jumps and 50/50 boxes this year. I also learned switch and flat ground 180's.

I'm kind of bummed the season is ending but we have a big trampoline so I'm going to get one of those practice boards and raise my air awareness. Which right now is firmly planted at no more than 1ft off the ground


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Most of my best stuff wasn't on film. I'm feeling pretty confident in my riding. Mostly the park I don't have figured out as much. I cased bad and broke my ankle when I was 23 and can't do that again so I'm sketchy on kickers, but still hit some smaller ones. If I don't case I'm fine. Rails look so badass and hope to be good at them one day as well.

I smacked my shin good last time out :/


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Ouch. I've since bought Pro Tec Rail Guards


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Yow! I've been there, probably why i feel 10x safer on a 30 ft jump than on a 3 ft rail..


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

It'll be great to have a fellow park rider at my local hill for he whole season next year. 
Zollmite and I started our park adventure late in the season. I believe we both would have progressed even farther with another month or so in the park. 
For those wondering if riding with a buddy helps to push you to that next level? I truly believe it does. I saw him hit features that I wanted to ride and vise/versa and we both fed off each others talent and enthusiasm. Plus our goals and skill sets are similar. He is a much better rider than me but I'm not too far behind. 

We did have a blast that last month of riding though


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

slyder said:


> It'll be great to have a fellow park rider at my local hill for he whole season next year.
> Zollmite and I started our park adventure late in the season. I believe we both would have progressed even farther with another month or so in the park.
> For those wondering if riding with a buddy helps to push you to that next level? I truly believe it does. I saw him hit features that I wanted to ride and vise/versa and we both fed off each others talent and enthusiasm. Plus our goals and skill sets are similar. He is a much better rider than me but I'm not too far behind.
> 
> We did have a blast that last month of riding though


I felt that way riding with you guys two days. I pretty much exclusively ride by myself at home, it was amazing the stuff I tried that I probably wouldn't have without the peer pressure! :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Loved the older skiier? dude on the lift in the video--so passionate and stoked to get out there! Hahaha. Nice job out there guys, "older" crews gotta represent! I hit 30 this year but I don't quite look it in gear so I think we shock the teenagers we we kill it LOL. I am about to try some trampoline boarding as well this summer. Not too keen on dropping $100 on a foam training board though so I am going to try wrapping on of mine in bubble wrap we will see. 

Great job on the season guys, look forward to seeing more progression next year.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Is that sylder on a blue jacket riding on the bumps?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

yep. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Slyder was the mogul master that day haha. You should come riding with us Fewd.

It was fun riding and Slyder defiantly pushed me top do more. Can't wait till next year.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Riding with buddies definitely gets me out of my normal groove. One of my snowboarding buddies out here grew up in Davos and when I say, "Nah, that looks sketch," he replies, "let's make sure." And with his mountaineering background I definitely trust him and I have learned a lot from him.

Some of my other snowboarding pals are a bit meeker, and if I'm riding with them then it is just a fun day with our girlfriends. Unless, I can pull them away for a little tree or off piste action.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Fewdfreak said:


> Loved the older skiier? dude on the lift in the video--so passionate and stoked to get out there! Hahaha. Nice job out there guys, "older" crews gotta represent! I hit 30 this year but I don't quite look it in gear so I think we shock the teenagers we we kill it LOL. I am about to try some trampoline boarding as well this summer. Not too keen on dropping $100 on a foam training board though so I am going to try wrapping on of mine in bubble wrap we will see.
> 
> Great job on the season guys, look forward to seeing more progression next year.


Galactic Snow Sports - Used skis from: $39; Used snowboards: $29.99; Used ski boots: $19; Used snowboard boots: $29
You can get a used small board for $30


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Bought this foam training board for the trampoline  excited to try it out!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

my son works at an indoor tramp park here. I've been bugging him to ask if they will allow these to be used there. 

If they do I may have to buy one as well.

Make sure you post a video of it in use


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Shoot, you're invited over whenever I get this and the tramp set up


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Can I come too????? (Only kiddin!!!!! Too far from my place!!!!!)

On a side note, what's the dealio with the eBay Password Update thing????? I got the same request tonight, yet when I tried to login it kept on bringin it up?????


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Ohhh, and cool vids!!!!!

Great to see us old folk out and about, mixin it with the whipper snappers!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

